
Show HN: Yes Chef keeps food off your phone/keyboard when you're cooking - ghiculescu
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cooking.yeschef.yeschefcooking
======
ghiculescu
Hey everyone! We're doing Startup Weekend San Francisco this weekend. There's
four of us - three from Brisbane, Australia, and one from the north-west of
France.

We made this app because we were sick of reading recipes off our phone while
cooking and having to wipe down our fingers all the time. Also it was a cool
excuse to learn more about voice recognition and extracting useful data from
web pages.

Happy to answer any questions! Pitching is this afternoon at Citizen Space in
SF.

------
stockkid
I do get stuff all over my laptop while cooking or baking. This is great.

------
mnbbrown
Excellent idea and such a simple execution.

